
Analysis of casino shelf shuffling machines - ricardomcgowan
https://projecteuclid.org/euclid.aoap/1371834042
======
ksaj
A lot of what we call Card Shufflers are actually Card Rifflers - interleaving
2 halves of a deck together.

Juan Tamariz has made a career in card magic based on most people not knowing
the difference.

------
mimixco
TL;DR: Lots of math is used to show that a novel mechanical card shuffler
using psuedorandom numbers needs to be run twice in a row to be effective at
preventing players from guessing the resulting cards.

